# Simparica Trio



## goldcoast (Mar 6, 2020)

We had given our 5 month old English Golden Simparica Trio under the recommendation from the vet. The first time he had an upset stomach two days later. The next month, the same thing. We weren't sure if it was from the Simparica or he was possibly eating dirty snow outside. We skipped a month to see how things went. He was eating Hills Biome for sensitive stomachs. We gave him the Simparica again and this time he got the upset stomach again, but he also had tremendous inflammation in his joints. He yelped when he had to lay down because of the pain in his joints. The bloodwork all showed the inflammation. The vet had never seen this before but we stopped it, and now we will be changing back to K9 Advantix and Heartguard, which is what the breeder had initially recommended. They actually advised against giving Simparica due to some reported deaths in golden puppies. Simparica did pay our entire vet bill for the two months to make things right.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear your pup had problems with the Simparica Trio, I've never used it.
I've always given Heartgard Plus and Nexgard, gave them two weeks apart and always with food. 

Good to hear Simparica paid your Vet bills.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Might also want to consider a collar. If fleas are not a problem in your area, you might consider Preventic, which I am using on both our dogs and is only for ticks. No side effects whatsoever, whereas when Oskie was on Nexgard there were all sorts of problems.


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi, so sorry to hear about the issues your puppy is going through! Our puppy (about the same age) is on Simparica with no issues (our vet recommended it), and that's awesome that the company paid for your vet bills. Please keep us updated on what preventative your puppy moves onto next and if the vet has determined why Simparica caused those issues.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

My vet suggested this for Logan on our last visit. I haven’t bought it because we still have several months of Sentinel and Nexgard.


----------



## stsmark (Feb 1, 2020)

It did not agree with Windy either. We gave it to her as it was part of our vets puppy package. After a few hours she threw up. Second dose had the same effect. Never again.


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

stsmark said:


> It did not agree with Windy either. We gave it to her as it was part of our vets puppy package. After a few hours she threw up. Second dose had the same effect. Never again.


Good idea. Check out the following website: [email protected]


----------



## summergolden1 (Jan 21, 2021)

My boy Bodhi didn’t have a great reaction either. 24 hours later significant diarrhea (liquid), continuing for 3 days, he acted fine but gave me such guilt and stress. Happened the second time around as well. Visiting the vet Saturday for final round of puppy shots and saying no more of that.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

My vet suggested it last year but I declined. I like to give Honey her meds 2 weeks apart. That way if she has a reaction I know which one is causing the problem.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

doggymom said:


> Good idea. Check out the following website: [email protected]


That's not a website, it's just an email link.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is posted on the manufacturer's website for the product. If the manufacturer says it will cause seizures why would I give this to my dogs?


*Simparica* may cause neurologic signs such as tremors, unsteadiness and/or *seizures* in dogs with or without a history of neurologic disorders. *Simparica* has not been evaluated in pregnant, breeding or lactating dogs. The most common adverse reactions in clinical trials were vomiting and diarrhea.

*Simparica (sarolaner) - Flea and Tick Protection for Dogs ...*
https://www.zoetisus.com › products › dogs › simparica



And this is from the FDA.









Neurologic Event Potential and Bravecto, Credelio, Nexgard, Simparica


FDA fact sheet about potential neurologic adverse events in dogs and cats when treated with the flea and tick drugs Bravecto, Credelio, Nexgard, or Simparica.




www.fda.gov






The FDA is alerting pet owners and veterinarians of the potential for neurologic adverse events in dogs and cats when treated with drugs that are in the isoxazoline class.


----------



## goldcoast (Mar 6, 2020)

goldcoast said:


> We had given our 5 month old English Golden Simparica Trio under the recommendation from the vet. The first time he had an upset stomach two days later. The next month, the same thing. We weren't sure if it was from the Simparica or he was possibly eating dirty snow outside. We skipped a month to see how things went. He was eating Hills Biome for sensitive stomachs. We gave him the Simparica again and this time he got the upset stomach again, but he also had tremendous inflammation in his joints. He yelped when he had to lay down because of the pain in his joints. The bloodwork all showed the inflammation. The vet had never seen this before but we stopped it, and now we will be changing back to K9 Advantix and Heartguard, which is what the breeder had initially recommended. They actually advised against giving Simparica due to some reported deaths in golden puppies. Simparica did pay our entire vet bill for the two months to make things right.


As an update; we waited two months and then tried Heartguard which is what the breeder recommended. They don’t believe in any oral meds for fleas or ticks, only for heartworm. Heartguard has a different medicine in it and our dog had the exact same reaction. Vomiting, inflammation in the joints, diarrhea and a fever. It’s heartbreaking to see him in pain. They put him back on prednisone and within a day he should be feeling better. But prednisone is a pain in the neck because they have to go out so often to urinate. We don’t know what the next step is. The vet said maybe Revolution which is a topical heartworm med with a third different ingredient, but he said he might have the same problem. Fortunately heartworm isn’t a major problem on the north shore of Long Island so we might just go without it. We have one breeder near us of English Golden’s that refuses to give her dogs heartworm or flea and tick meds and they live on average for 13 years.


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

Oh jeez!! Poor little guy!


----------



## goldcoast (Mar 6, 2020)

goldielynn said:


> Oh jeez!! Poor little guy!


It’s been awful. He was just better and then we tried the Heartguard and now he’s miserable all over again.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

goldcoast said:


> As an update; we waited two months and then tried Heartguard which is what the breeder recommended. They don’t believe in any oral meds for fleas or ticks, only for heartworm. Heartguard has a different medicine in it and our dog had the exact same reaction. Vomiting, inflammation in the joints, diarrhea and a fever. It’s heartbreaking to see him in pain. They put him back on prednisone and within a day he should be feeling better. But prednisone is a pain in the neck because they have to go out so often to urinate. We don’t know what the next step is. The vet said maybe Revolution which is a topical heartworm med with a third different ingredient, but he said he might have the same problem. Fortunately heartworm isn’t a major problem on the north shore of Long Island so we might just go without it. We have one breeder near us of English Golden’s that refuses to give her dogs heartworm or flea and tick meds and they live on average for 13 years.


That is concerning. Could you talk to your vet about giving the Pred for a few days BEFORE giving him the heartworm prevention and see if that prevents the reaction? Some pet owners have to give something like Benadryl for a few days before their pet gets annual vaccines because they previously had an adverse reaction. Maybe this would work the same way.


----------



## goldcoast (Mar 6, 2020)

mylissyk said:


> That is concerning. Could you talk to your vet about giving the Pred for a few days BEFORE giving him the heartworm prevention and see if that prevents the reaction? Some pet owners have to give something like Benadryl for a few days before their pet gets annual vaccines because they previously had an adverse reaction. Maybe this would work the same way.


That’s a good idea. I will bring it up. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------

